# 9.1 from a 7.1 Receiver??



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have an Onkyo HT-R680 7.1 receiver..It also has the extra "Zone 2 or High Front" terminals..Can I use those to run a 9.1 set up??..Will this over work the receiver?
If this will work, what mode should I run the receiver in?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Most likely it will only output 7 channels at once. So 5.1 + rear surrounds OR front height OR zone 2.


----------



## macromicroman (May 17, 2014)

Peter Loeser said:


> Most likely it will only output 7 channels at once. So 5.1 + rear surrounds OR front height OR zone 2.


I believe this is correct. With my Marantz AV7005 I was told information similar to this my a Marantz Customer Service Rep.


----------

